
Dynamic Everything Else - nickmain
http://prog21.dadgum.com/182.html
======
RogerL
Hmm, I regularly used things like code injection and/or edit and continue in
Visual Studio to dynamically change the UI code. There were limits, but it
worked great for doing things like incrementally changing the positions of
elements, turning on/off OpenGL states, and the like. If you made enough
changes in a single run it would eventually give up and force you to
recompile, but by and large it was pretty seamless. It was great for things
that did not require reasoned thought, but required experimentation (what does
OpenGL do if I set X to Y). All my work these days is algorithmic, so I am not
entirely sure what state of the art is, but it couldn't have gotten worse,
could it?

------
teyc
I agree with the sentiment. The swing over to statically typed high-
performance languages have come at the expense of being able to experiment and
play with a system.

~~~
alexdowad
And the "high-performance" only really matters in inner loops. There's no
reason why a programming language/development platform can't offer the best of
both worlds: the ability to write fast code where it matters (perhaps using
type hints, etc.) and the ability to modify and redefine things at runtime. As
long as you don't use those "dynamic" features in your inner loops, you are
fine.

------
sdfjkl
I'd love to see Objective-Smalltalk become reality:
[http://objective.st/](http://objective.st/)

